# Re: Big Daddy



## NewPigie (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Big Daddy*









Big Daddy has been behaving rather strangely since Cinco went to rehab.
Not eating his seed and such .. and he lays in the nest box while his new chicky sort of sits on him a lot.
This morning I woke to find tons of smallish feathers scattered about the patio .. especially in his corner. I looked at him and noticed that his previously well-defined black bars Which you can see in this pic .. are not so any more. 
Anybody know what this might mean?

TIA 
Leslie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, it could be that he's molting...........however, I don't THINK this is the time of year for them to molt.......not heavily like you're describing...........it's also natural behaviour for the pair to sit in the nest together and walk all over each other.....kind a funny to watch too.............
I just hope that he's not sick..........but we wouldn't know that unless he was captured............so, I guess just watch him.
Maybe he's eating somewhere else?

PS: Have you heard from Cinco?


----------



## NewPigie (Jun 15, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, it could be that he's molting...........however, I don't THINK this is the time of year for them to molt.......not heavily like you're describing...........it's also natural behaviour for the pair to sit in the nest together and walk all over each other.....kind a funny to watch too.............
> I just hope that he's not sick..........but we wouldn't know that unless he was captured............so, I guess just watch him.
> Maybe he's eating somewhere else?
> 
> PS: Have you heard from Cinco?


My neighbor throws seed out daily .. but he was so happy eating seed HERE while Cinco was on the ground. I guess he doesn't want to be around now that he's gone.

She definitely wears the pants. 
I'm wondering why there are no new eggs yet too.?

Yeah .. spoke with Cinco's rehabber and she said it's too soon to tell but she's concerned about the canker being all over inside him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You know, he could be molting. This is the wrong time of year for sure but mine are molting like crazy. The weather here was so cold for so long and now that it's finally gotten hot, there are feathers eveywhere. Confusing for all.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> You know, he could be molting. This is the wrong time of year for sure but mine are molting like crazy. The weather here was so cold for so long and now that it's finally gotten hot, there are feathers eveywhere. Confusing for all.


Well, you know what??????? Don't know why I didn't think of this before and this is assuming that ferals go through the same things as my racers........after a pair of birds raises a second round of youngsters, they go into a molt. That's way we don't allow our Old Bird racers to raise but one round of youngsters before we start racing,,,,,,,,,otherwise, they would be molting during the race season. I bet that's what's happening.........


----------



## NewPigie (Jun 15, 2008)

Well ... Not that I REALLY know what molting is .. but It sounds better than being sick .. which was what I was worried about. 
Thanks!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NewPigie said:


> Well ... Not that I REALLY know what molting is .. but It sounds better than being sick .. which was what I was worried about.
> Thanks!


Molting is when they slowly loose all their feathers and replace them. All pigeons do this once a year.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Our Honey, who is an inside bird for right now, is molting like crazy. Feathers everywhere.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, my birds don't molt at normal times.........I'm not even sure when that is........LOL
My young birds are on the lights, so they don't go into a heavy molt until I turn the lights out in May and my breeders raise their babies in Jan, Feb and March and then go into a molt.............I expect that's exactly what's happening with Big Daddy.


----------



## NewPigie (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks so much .. Molting is good news!!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Mine too -- all four of 'em are flying & flinging feathers all over the place the past couple weeks. Every morning I get to do feather pick-up before the kitties try to "taste" them (if they do get a feather in their mouth it's like watching a dog trying to eat peanut butter ).

I do hope Cinco winds up getting better - I'll be saying some prayers for the little guy.

Hope Big Daddy & Chicky wind up settling in & are happy together


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL Dez, that is so funny about the dog trying to eat peanut butter.


----------

